# Some Good Views For Vaping



## RIEFY (24/6/14)

I just got a call from a journalist who writes for the cape times who is doing a positive article for us vapers. 

cant wait till its released!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (24/6/14)

@maggie follett ?


----------



## RIEFY (24/6/14)

yes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Die Kriek (24/6/14)

This one perhaps?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/maggie-follett.3175/

NVM @TylerD beat me too it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/14)

Cool stuff. I'm also excited about the article. Can't wait!


----------



## RIEFY (24/6/14)

sorry man I didnt know there was a thread allready 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

